# امتحاني قرب ومو فاهم شي عن ---> AL Material balances



## EmFales (18 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

اخواني اخوووووكم طالبكم طلب ... ان شاء الله الييي يعرف اي موقع اقدر استفيد منه عن ال Material Balances
الي اهم :​ 
((Solving material balance ((Not Reaction​ 
+​ 
With Reaction​ 
+​ 
Multiple subsystems​ 
+​ 
Recycle +Bypass and purge calculations​ 
ابييييييي مواقع اتعلمني عن هالسوالف .... :4: الدكتور ما يعرف يشرح ما فهمت منه شي ..​ 
وامزفت بال ميدتيرم الاول ..​ 
وامتحاني الثاني يوم الاربعا الياي 24-5-2006​ 
والمشكله انه المادة تفتح 5 موااااااااد  ساعدوني ..:80:​ 

وجزاكم الله خيرا..​


----------



## EmFales (19 مايو 2006)

شـــباب دام محد يعرف .. عيل رجاء (( ادعولي )) وادعو حق كافه المسلمين والمسلمات.. لازم انجح ابهالمادة .. لأنه تفتح عقبها جم مادة ، يعني بتأخر اذا صغطت...

اللهم يا الله يا سميع يا بصير ........ يارب العالمين .. يارحمن يارحيم ..ياذا العرش المجيد..ارجوك 

سهل علينه الامتحانات ووفقنا في الدنيا والآخرة ..وابعد عنا الهم والحزن والكرب ..واهدنا لخير

 واحسن الاعمال والاخلاق والصفاة لا يهدي لخيرها واحسنها الى انت..لا اله الى انت سبحانك اني

 كنت من الظالمين ..وصلى اللهم على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم اجمعين..


----------



## eyadamk (20 مايو 2006)

سلام...

راجع اي كتاب عن مبادئ الهندسة الكيمياية معظمها يحتوي على شرح مبسط و سهل للمادة .... كتاب elementary principles of checmical engineering من أحسن الكتب .... دور عليه في مكتبة الجامعة عندكم يمكن تلاقيه .... على اي حال لب موضوع الmass balance هو ان تعلم ان الحسابات يجب ان تكون معتمدة على المولات ....


----------



## EmFales (20 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله الخير اخوي eyadamk عسى الله يفرحك بالدنيا والاخرة ...

بس صح كلامك اخوي... سئلت انا ابخصوص هالموضوع قالولي ماكو بالنت ..لازم كتاب ..ان شاء الله بشتري الكتاب ..ويسهلها الله .... : ) مشكور مرة ثانيه..بس اخوي eydamkياريت اتقولي الكفر مال هالكتاب لونه احمر صح ..لأنه احد المهندسين ذكرلي كتاب ..قالي لونه احمر ..بس ابي اتأكد اذا هذا الي اتقول عنه وله لأ ..


----------



## eyadamk (20 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ....
انا و الله درست على النسخة القديمة يمكن كانت زرقاء .... النسخة الجديدة ما بعرف لونها ... على اي حال شوف الملفات المرفقة الأول فيه ملخص كويس عن اساسيات ال material balance انشالله ينفعك .... و الثالث عرض بور بوينت ممتاز .... اذا ما نفعوك ارجعلي يمكن افيدك اكثر .... تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ...


----------



## EmFales (20 مايو 2006)

اخوي eyadamk مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور .. عسى الله لا يهينك .. ملفات رائعه جدا .. وان شاء الله بستفيد منها .. الشرح حلو فيها ... : ) فرحتني عن جد..
حتى توني اعرف عن الاساسيات مثل هل المسئله ستادي ستيت وله لأ .. واشلون اختار البيس ..
بس ياريت لو فيها امثله اشوي ..اطبق عليها .. بس الحمدلله اشوي ارتحت..


----------



## EmFales (20 مايو 2006)

اخوي اياد عندي سؤال ..... اهو اذا المسئله ما فيها تفاعل اتصير المعادله in=out
OK انزين .. واذا فيها تفاعل اتصير المعادله 
*In - Out + Generation - Consumption = 0*​* السؤال :انه اشلون احسب ال *​*Generation*​*و*​*Consumption*​​*ياريت اتقولي ........ *​


----------



## eyadamk (20 مايو 2006)

Salam,

Generation = produced (if there is a raection to produce such material,.i.e product)

Consumption= in case of rection presence .... is raectant


----------



## أبوبكرمصطفى (5 يونيو 2006)

رائع جدا جدا
الله يحفظكم يا مهندسين ذخرا لامتكم خاصة طلاب العلم


----------



## EmFales (11 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ..... اخوييييييييييي اياد ....... جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله الخير على مساعدتك لي  .. نجحت بالمااااااااااادة .. النتيجه ظهرت في الامس : ) ...... عسى الله يفرحك دنيا واخره..ويهدي جميع المسلمين والمسلمات لما فيه الخير ..


----------



## م ب (23 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
يا أخي ازا هاد ما فهمته شو ضل من الهندسه الكيميائيه
كل شي بيعتمد على هالأساسيات 
بتمنى انك تفهمها منيح و بظن الكتاب و الدكتور كافيين


----------



## raaphat (23 يناير 2013)

lمبارك النجاح


----------

